# "Race Across Texas" gravel grinder, November 2014



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"On 11/1 we will launch the Race Across Texas. It will start Texarkana and end somewhere in New Mexico near the Texas state line. It will take us most of the year to define the exact route so please be patient with the generalities at this point.

The route will be mostly dirt roads and we will make a point to find tough sections. We are considering outside support and relay team options but solo/self supported will be the premiere category. The total route will probably be 800-1000 miles. We are announcing it as early as we can so that folks who are interested can make plans for the time away from family, work, etc.

11/1 is a Saturday so it's a full weekend, plus 5 weekdays and then another weekend as the planned time frame for participants to complete the course. Again, we have almost no details at this time but they will start coming in on a regular basis. "

Race Across Texas | The Spinistry


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Looks super fun, looking forward to reading more about it.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

So will this be a TDF format or a RAAM format event?


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

MerlinAma said:


> So will this be a TDF format or a RAAM format event?


From what I read in the article, solo efforts will be more similar to the Tour Divide format but teams will be more like RAAM. You just ride as far as you can every day. Definitely considering going at this solo.


----------



## grandsalmon (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the alert.

I am definitely on board; an opportunity, if ever, to see Texas!

.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

We should start an RBR group. I'm committed and definitely want to do it solo, no support. But it would be nice to ride with a couple people, even if it's only for a couple days or so.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Those Spinistry guys are awesome.


----------



## Slowhead (Nov 29, 2011)

That sounds like an excellent event.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds awesome! I teach, so it may not be doable for me, but I enjoy entertaining the idea.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Stupid question, but how is everyone getting home once you get to New Mexico?


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Sounds like a great trip!! Keep us posted.. Interested in a team ride but as stated it's nice to group up and have a little fun!!


----------

